
Republicans Were Sent to Spam More Often Than Democrats - mbgaxyz
https://imge.com/news/email-providers-suppress-republicans-2018-election/
======
mbgaxyz
From article:

Our team created email addresses with different email providers and signed up
for the email lists of around fifty different candidates, committees, and
political nonprofits. In the month leading up to the election, we tracked how
many emails were sent from each entity, and what percentage of those emails
made it into our inbox.

In Nevada, Democrat Jacky Rosen averaged over 90% placement in inboxes,
compared to Dean Heller’s over 90% placement in spam.

In Florida, 100% of Republican Rick Scott’s emails went to spam in Yahoo,
while 100% of Bill Nelson’s emails went to our Yahoo inbox.

While these were the most dramatic examples, this pattern emerged in every
toss-up Senate race we tracked.

~~~
ktsmith
I'm completely unsurprised that Heller emails ended up in SPAM at a high rate.
I was bombarded with email from his campaign and various PACs supporting him.
All of the emails were sent to an email address that was used to donate to an
unrelated Republican candidate in 2008. There's a whole lot of really obvious
list sharing going on.

------
exotree
I expected a lot more depth from this article considering the heavy
implication that email providers are suppressing republican-sent emails in
some purposeful way. This mostly just reads like a marketer trying to find a
new customer cohort based on superficial analysis.

------
orf
Alternative headline: Did Republicans send more spam emails in the 2018
Election?

~~~
bassman9000
FTA

 _Democrats sent over four times the quantity of emails than their Republican
opponents_

If quantity is one of the factors to be considered, unlikely.

~~~
orf
Quantity and quality of emails are often related, but what if the Democrats
just had 4x the number of people subscribed to their email lists?

~~~
Buge
The article is saying that to the tested inboxes (Yahoo, AOL, Gmail) the
Democrats sent 4x as much as the Republicans. The number of subscribers has no
bearing on this.

------
orangeshark
Would it be possible that people are abusing the spam reporting for these
email providers? Get a large enough group of people online to sign up for
these candidates and mass report these emails as spam.

------
imsofuture
I'd love to see some word counts and sentiment analysis as part of this.

------
joshka
TL;DR: marketer fails to science.

------
macmac
No.

